# On Going On Demand/Rental Problem



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Never had a problem with on demand, but tonight the on demand button, blockbuster button, and rentals button, all do nothing.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

tcatdbs said:


> Never had a problem with on demand, but tonight the on demand button, blockbuster button, and rentals button, all do nothing.


Do you see any error messages on screen when you try and access those options?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

No messages. A small "pip" screen pops up for half second of current show, but then just the current show continues. Nothing at all happens when rentals button is hit, all other dev folders work fine. If try a reboot, but I'm recording 2 shows. Nothing was recording before 8:00 when I tried all the options to on demand.

Tested broadband connection, logged into fb, hopper seems to be operating normally other than no on demand access (not even to rentals)


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

I would try a front panel reset with the red reset button. Send me a PM if you are still not able to access these features so I can go over some additional troubleshooting with you. Thanks!


----------



## philipk (Oct 13, 2010)

I have had an on going problem watching my on demand recordings.

My Hopper was installed one month ago. Most of the time that I retrieve a program in the rental folder I don't have a problem.

On three occasions including last night, the follow occurs.

1. Press "DVR" button on remote and the DVR menu appears on screen.

2. Navigate to "Rentals"

3. Press "Select" on the remote and nothing happens. I am unable to enter "Rentals" folder.

4. Go to any other folder and press "Select" and I enter the folder.

5. Navigate back to "Rentals" and press "Select" and nothing happens.

6. Reset the system.

7. I can then enter the "Rentals" and watch the program.

This has happened three times and is very annoying as it takes a while for the system to reset.

Is this a software problem or a problem specific to my Hopper?

Thanks.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I waited until this AM to try it again to see if the overnight boot fixed anything, did not. The red button reset fixed it, thanks! May be time to buy a fan to blow over it, maybe it was an overheat issue (although it's on a wide open shelf with 5" space above)


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Exactly what happened to me (so far only once)... reset fixed it. Wondering about overheat issue maybe.


----------



## philipk (Oct 13, 2010)

tcatdbs said:


> Exactly what happened to me (so far only once)... reset fixed it. Wondering about overheat issue maybe.


I saw your post and wasn't sure you had the same issue. That is why I added a second thread.

If the moderator wishes to combine both threads, please do so.

Thanks!


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Phillips I had the same issue you reported happen to me last week. I called Dish to trouble shoot this issue and was connected to somebody in their broadband/Internet department. I was told this was a known issue and to reset the receiver using the red button reset method and like you was able to view all recordings in my rental folder. I was told by the individual in that department that an upcoming software update will resolve the issue all together.


----------



## philipk (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Dish is aware of this problem and it will be fixed in an upcoming update. See this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208492


----------

